# linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 build fails -- SOLVED!

## Moriah

When building a new kernel, linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8, I get:

```
gentoovm0 linux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Host name lookup failure

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `firmware/n', needed by `firmware/n.gen.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

gentoovm0 linux # 
```

What gives   :Question: 

Why is a kernel build trying to resolve a domain name anyway   :Question: 

And why should it be trying to build firmware   :Question: 

This build is being done under vmware running on an XP-pro laptop, with the vm network in NAT mode, if that might make a difference.   :Confused: 

Oh yes, most importantly, how can I get it to work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moriah,

You have put n in place of a pathname for the kernel to find firmware.   

```
  │ │    [*] Prevent firmware from being built                             │ │  

  │ │    {M} Userspace firmware loading support                            │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary           │ │  

  │ │    ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary   
```

You will have (n) in that last option.  

I did that with make oldconfig too. On two boxes.

----------

## Moriah

OK, so it is an expected mistake, but how do I fix it?  Where in make menuconfig do I go to undo this deadly sin?  I can't find it.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moriah,

```
Device Drivers -->

Generic Driver Options
```

----------

## Moriah

Thanks, that did it.  I got a clean build.    :Very Happy: 

----------

